# Popular destinations



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

What are the top preferred destinations for emigrating to Canada these days. Let us know where you settled or where you are planning on settling.

We landed in Calgary Alberta and live in Canmore AB always wanted to come to the mountains.
Louise


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

louiseg said:


> What are the top preferred destinations for emigrating to Canada these days. Let us know where you settled or where you are planning on settling.
> 
> We landed in Calgary Alberta and live in Canmore AB always wanted to come to the mountains.
> Louise


my vote also goes for Alberta  Though i know only about Toronto or Mississauga where my family members are right now residing. But the way people talk about the beauty and the culture specially the frendliness of Alberta people I would love to be there one day 

-Kamran


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Alberta for us (Okotoks). This was after exploring something of British Columbia and deciding that didn't quite feel like home.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Getting There said:


> Alberta for us (Okotoks). This was after exploring something of British Columbia and deciding that didn't quite feel like home.
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


That is something I've always wondered about that "feel of home". When you arrive in a place and you just know its the right place. I think it is only possible to do that by physically being there. For buying houses too.
So if thats the case the research is not to choose a location but more to narrow down your choices.
Do you think its possible to get the feeling about a place before you actually go there?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

kkmm said:


> my vote also goes for Alberta  Though i know only about Toronto or Mississauga where my family members are right now residing. But the way people talk about the beauty and the culture specially the frendliness of Alberta people I would love to be there one day
> 
> -Kamran


Keep focusing on what you want and it will happen. The saying "where there's a will there's a way" I absolutely believe that. I think Eamon and Janet mentioned they had a challenging time and were told they would not get in, that happened to us too, so we are all proof anything's possible.
Make your vision as real as you can, pictures, sounds, whatever it takes it will be worth it (if it is right for you ) just keep making little steps everyday.

Louise


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

louiseg said:


> That is something I've always wondered about that "feel of home". When you arrive in a place and you just know its the right place. I think it is only possible to do that by physically being there. For buying houses too.
> So if thats the case the research is not to choose a location but more to narrow down your choices.
> Do you think its possible to get the feeling about a place before you actually go there?


The "feel" factor is hard to articulate. Certainly, there were factors we could point to like:
a) Calgary and surrounds being very navigable - just a million people spread over a large area.
b) The friendliness of many of the locals - not everyone of course.
c) The majesty of the mountains, both viewing them from Cochrane, Calgary or Okotoks, etc, or being up close and visiting them.
The importance of these and other more subtle factors will vary by individual, of course, but certainly, for us, we needed to come and judge for ourselves how these things made us feel about the place. We couldn't have made a decision to live here without visiting first. But then:
a) We are reasonably risk averse people and
b) We had the means to come and visit beforehand.
Our blogs make an attempt to share something of the reality of living out this way but they can only take people so far. We have great admiration for those who start a new life here without visiting beforehand, especially in cases where they just don't have the means to do so. That takes real bravery.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

